# Triton Aluminum Deep V's



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Anyone own one? I've been looking at the 18 and 20' models. Interested in how you like it.

fished-out


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

I didnt know that triton made aluminum boats ?


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Sure do. One of the nicer ones out there. I know buckeye_ron has one in the 17 foot range.

Check into Pricecraft, Lund and Alumacraft.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Yep. Deep V and bass boats. Continuous weld, looks like great construction, lifetime warranty on the hull. I've looked at the Tracker Tundra, Lund, G-3, and Crestliners as well. Don't want a Merc, so that rules out the Tundra. G-3 not as well made and I don't think they make anything over 18'. Lund is a nice boat, but wanted to stay away from the riveted hull. Crestliner also nice, but didn't like the layout. Also, Lund and Crestliner both owned by the same parent as Merc, so if you want a Yammy (and I do), they give you a hard time and the pricing's not as good. Same problem with Triton (recently purchased by Merc parent), but they seem to still have a more independent view. I'm thinking a 200-225 2-cycle Yammy, and not all the boats are rated for that much horsepower.

fished-out


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

G3 does make a boat bigger than 18. Try Princecraft and Alumacraft. i think you can get a yammy from Alumacraft, but they are riveted - I think. Good luck brother!


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

Yes and Yes..... Alumicraft do yammy, but are riveted hulls. I just bought a Lund Mr. Pike. Got a merc which wasnt too keen on am a Johnson/Evinrude man myself, but got a good deal. Anymore it is hard to find a boat with anything but a merc on it


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Nice to know, I thought Triton just made Bass Boats.

I wonder, seeing how the all welded aluminum boats are the new and improved deal, wonder why Lund hasn't came out with a welded boat ? They just trying to stick to there ways you think ? Or is it they see some sort of disadvantage or defect to the welded boats such as welds cracking after time or something and thats the reason they haven't came out with one yet ?


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Don't know. Do know you have to be careful about interior construction on the welded boats, because you can't see anything from the outside. With rivets, at least you see where there's support. I know the early Tritons had some issues in the bow with the support, which they've since gone overboard to fix. Those boats never hit the market, to my knowledge--they found it in early testing. I don't like rivets because of the water I fish--full of stumps, logs and standing timber. I've scraped off a dozen rivets in the last two years--$3500 in repairs, but the insurance company picked up part of the tab.

That Tundra's a sweet-looking boat--all pressed aluminum, no exterior welds or rivets. I'd be a little worried about the consistency of the metal, though. Probably too early to tell how they'll hold up. But you can't hardly tell the difference from fiberglass--sure are purty.

fished-out


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

I have 2 other post going right now, one in Boats & Motors and the other in Walleye discussion talking about boat control problems in the wind. I am thinking of getting rid of my 2002 Targa 17 and upgrading to a Tundra, but still being an aluminum boat, its still going to be light and the wind will just blow me all over the place. I hardly ever troll, and only drift fish occasionally, 90% of the time im holding stationary over underwater structures and suspended fish, which I have learned is extremely hard to do in a Deep-V aluminum boat. 

Yes them Tundra's sure are a perty thang. And they got a mighty perty price tag too!


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

Some larger alum boats like the Tundra are real close to fiberglass in weight ( I think )


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

fished-out-

I cant give you any real life experiences about the boats you are looking for. I dont fish for those things with teeth!!!  

I can tell you I sold many of Stratos 386 models to folks who were discussing the exact things you were. I have seen a couple of them at the shows so far this winter and they had nothing less than glowing reports of their experiences compared to their previous alum rigs. They also told me the ride for an 18.5 ft boat in rough water was stunning on rough days on Erie.

Boat has a huge 99" beam- snap in carpet-bimini top and about any bell and whsitles you wanted for fishn or family.

Rigged up well & with 150 yammi your under 25000- with a 9.9 kicker and troll motoraround 29k

Checkout online at 
http://www.stratosboats.com/index.htm?id=1452

Let me know if wanna check it out-

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm not going to bash any boat manufacturers, all seem to make nice boats.

The choice really has to be determined by your intended usage. There are advantages to riveted versus welded and vice versa.

There is a huge war going on in many markets comparing the two hull technologies. Some boats have faired well others have not, it's easy with some searches on the internet to get the at least part of the picture of what's going on. 

Lund certainly points out that all airplanes are riveted not welded, they would not fly if they were welded.

I have had a riveted boat on Erie for many years with 0 rivets issues. A year on Erie can equal many years of use on inland lakes

There are a lot of all welded hull boats that have been out for years and have a history of performance available, others are almost brand new and there just isn't any history to know how they will perform. 

You asked about the Triton aluminum's. Triton has a history of making nice boats and I have no reason to believe that their new lines will be any different.

Do some searching and you'll find some boats that have some hull and warranty, service issues.

good luck,
Kim


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

LUND DOES make a welded boat. In the 2005 catalog, their Bass boats and Jon boats have welded construction. LUND, in the past, also made fiberglass boats. Why, the only guess I can make is , research and development. Their reputation for making the best aluminum boats is well known, yes, there are other good aluminum boats out there, but they compare themselves to the standard, the benchmark, LUND. As far as rivits versus welds, they are both good. Do they weld airplane fuselages?? I donot think so. Might not be the best analogy, but it is food for thought. Buy what you like, I like Lunds, Crestliners are nice also. GO FISH!!


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Fished-out,
I purchased a DV 176 SC Sport last year. I have really enjoyed my trips to lake erie and other lakes around the state. I ordered mine with already having a motor to put on it so with the dealer I dealt with, I think you could put any engine on it if you had a different one than the Merc that is offered. The boat has a lot of storeage. There are side rod holders on each side, Two large open pits in the bow, one can be made a live well but I didn't know it at the time. Then there are two large storage areas that come equiped with Plano lure holders, each one holds 4 of these. The dash is equiped with a volt meter, fuel gauge, RPM and a trim guage. I took the trim out and put in an in dash compass. All the wiring is color coded and the set up underneath is great. No problems in finding a line to something. Has large 21 gallon live well with aereator, fill pump, bilge pump, pump to empty live well, interior lights, and an auxillary plug in for other things, using a cigar lighter insert. Has a 27 gal fuel tank. My outfit weighs out at 2460 lbs, that includes the trailer. Trailer is drive on, real easy to line the boat up and get it out of the water. Of course I am recommending it to you, I think that I would go to the 206 SC Mag if I had the money, but I got what I wanted and I truly love it. I see that Triton has a couple new models this year, the Freedom and Liberty. 
I had my last boat for 29 years and I named this one "Last One" so I expect to have it around for a few years too. I guess I gave a quarters worth of my thoughts on this one.  
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

We Run A 19ft Sylvan..been On Erie The Last 5 Yrs..lots Of Use..4-6ft Waves Many Times..the Boat Is Riveted..no Problems W/the Boat What So Ever..the Only Thing I Would Of Got Different Is A Yammy Instead Of A Merc


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for the good advice. Now I've got some thinkin' to do!

fished-out


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

Had a friend that had a old 26' riveted boat docked at Erie , after beating the waves one sunday , it was sitting on the bottom next weekend trip.
( the rivets became loose and had to be tighten up -- of course the inboard motor had to be gone over too )


----------

